# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Hoe moet je tillen?

## peteroomens

Ja, hoe te tillen? Hierover blijken de meningen verdeeld. Het hangt er natuurlijk ook van af wat je moet tillen. Verder, of je het alleen moet doen, of is er hulp? En, welke klachten of aandoening heb je?

Uit mijn praktijkervaring ben ik een groot voorstander van de zogenaamde 'squathouding'. Bijgaand 'geleend' plaatje geeft precies aan wat ik bedoel:

"Ga met de benen wijd staan, de *voeten plat* op de *grond* en zak door je kruis naar beneden, alsof je naar een ouderwetse Franse w.c. gaat (gat in de grond). Niet forceren! Houd hierbij je rug zo gestrekt mogelijk. Doe dit verder zo dicht mogelijk bij het te tillen voorwerp. Vervolgens ga je weer rechtop staan door de *kracht* uit je *bovenbenen* te gebruiken. De rug hierbij zo gestrekt mogelijk houden. Dit geldt ook voor het tillen van kinderen. Geeft dit ook klachten, dan bij voorkeur niet tillen".

Peter.

----------


## Flogiston

Goed dat je dit noemt, Peter.

Ik ken deze tiltip, maar ik heb er wel wat vragen bij (dat zijn dus vragen, geen kritiek). Mag ik van de gelegenheid gebruikmaken deze vragen hier te stellen?



Mijn eerste vraag is: ik doe regelmatig een training, soms in groepsverband en soms individueel. Bij het squatten heb ik altijd geleerd dat je niet dieper mag gaan dan een rechte hoek (90°) van de knieën. Dieper gaan zou teveel belasting geven op de knieschijven, zo is mij verteld.

Nu zit de dame op jouw foto precies in die 90°-stand, maar in de praktijk kom je dieper als je deze tiltechniek gebruikt.

Wat is jouw idee: is het inderdaad zo belangrijk om niet verder te gaan dan die 90°, of luistert het niet zo nauw?



Tweede vraag: als je iets zwaars moet tillen dat niet op de grond staat, maar ergens tussen heuphoogte en ooghoogte, hoef je niet te bukken. Ik heb ooit gehoord dat je vanaf die hoogte prima zware lasten kunt tillen, zolang je je schouders maar recht boven je heupen houdt, en je heupen recht boven je voeten. Als je iets wilt tillen dat rechts van je op een plank staat, moet je je dus eerst een kwartslag draaien zodat het te tillen voorwerp recht voor je is, en dan pas tillen.

Is dat een zinnig advies?



Alvast bedankt voor je antwoorden!

Flo

----------


## peteroomens

Zinnige vragen, Flo! Ook kritiek ga ik overigens niet uit de weg, zolang deze opbouwend is.

Je eerste vraag: zolang het geen klachten geeft, kun je wat mij betreft dieper gaan. *Luisteren naar je lichaam is* mijn allereerste advies! Je knieschijven maken deel uit van de vierhoofdige dijbeenspier en zorgen ervoor dat deze, ook bij zware belasting, hun kracht blijft behouden. Werkt min of meer als de sesambeentjes onder de bal van de voet, bij de grote teen.

Tweede vraag: als natscheerder *sta* ik ook enigszins in deze houding; werkt ontspannend op de rug. In plaats van steeds naar voren moeten hangen. Van belang is de rug min of meer gestrekt te houden en *op de hele voet* te staan.

En inderdaad, niet alleen het bovenlijf draaien, maar het hele lichaam, inclusief de voeten.

Groet, Peter.

----------


## peteroomens

In aanvulling op de vragen van Flo, nog even de volgende suggestie. Wat voor 'tillen' geldt, werkt ook voor bukken, iets van de grond oprapen: benen wijd, voeten plat op de grond en door je kruis naar beneden zaken. Omgekeerd omhoog komen. Ik heb het in mijn praktijk zo vaak voorgedaan, dat het nu nog een automatisme is :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Niet elegant maar 'who cares'?

Peter

----------


## Raimun

Goede tip Peter ....
voortgaande op de gewichthefster  :Smile:  en uit mijn ervaring zou ik er nog aan toevoegen ..:

Niet tillen met gestrekte armen ( zie foto ! ) maar de armen ook in 'n hoek van ongeveer 90° ..
zodat je trekt op je beenspieren en de armspieren vanuit de schouder. 

Bij het tillen , de ellebogen vlak langs de buitenkant van de benen en tegen de benen aan , omhoog laten glijden .

In feite moet je zelf aanvoelen op welke manier je rug niet of zéér weinig belast wordt . 

Bij het heffen van zware lasten , doe je best 'n stevige lendeband om en deze zo strak mogelijk aanspannen . 
( deze band wel niet langer aanhouden !!..indien wel krijg je andere problemen ! ) 
.....
gr.

----------


## peteroomens

Dank Raimun,

het te tillen object zo dicht mogelijk bij je eigen zwaartepunt, dus zo dicht mogelijk bij het lichaam. Bij een brede krat krijg je de ellebogen niet tegen je lichaam. En inderdaad, mijn uitgangspunt is altijd: luister naar je lichaam.
Groet, Peter

----------


## Raimun

> Dank Raimun,
> 
> het te tillen object zo dicht mogelijk bij je eigen zwaartepunt, dus zo dicht mogelijk bij het lichaam. Bij een brede krat krijg je de ellebogen niet tegen je lichaam. En inderdaad, mijn uitgangspunt is altijd: luister naar je lichaam.
> Groet, Peter


Een brede krat , indien inhoud van 'n redelijk gewicht is , til je eerst lks. of rts. op ,tot je met je elleboog op je dijbeen kan rusten .
Daarna til je de andere kant op !!..dit is natuurlijk niet het gewicht delen . 
Het werkt wel makkelijker en is evenzeer minder belastend voor je rug !!  :Embarrassment:  
groetjes ..

----------

